# Blast from the Past!



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

http://thevillager.com/2018/05/01/tom-brokaw-groped-metoo-when-i-was-a-young-reporter/#idc-cover

I knew this person! Mary Reinholz was a friend and sometime collaborator back when I was a journalist in Los Angeles, and the story she referred to in her article about the episode with Tom Brokaw was one of them. We were out to bust a scam in which a grifter was running a fake meet up service, she as an "employee" of it, and I as a "customer" (no sex involved, which was kind of what the scam was about). It was great fun, and the only time I ever assumed a false identity for a news story.

Although she was the one who contacted Brokaw for assistance through his resources on this assignment, I had the actual conversation with him. It was a big help, and he was very generous in giving us a background on it. However, I have nothing to say about the issue currently involved.

I left Los Angeles in 1975 and over the years lost track of Mary, and although I have moved on to other activities, I see she is still a freelance journalist, now in New York. I sent her a greeting and await her response.

Whew! Forty three years! Doesn't time fly when you are having fun?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

From what I've learned on TC, some women wouldn't have complained if Dan Rather had done this.


----------

